# Locked in camp site!!!!



## mattech

I went to have dinner with some family that were camping this weekend. When we got there I stopped at the check in and told the lady I was there visit and have dinner. She gave me a slip with my cousin's name on it. I asked her if I need to give this back when I leave. she said no, that they would be gone then anyway. around 10:45 we leave and get to the entrance/exit and the gates are padlocked close. I decide to try and drive around and look, thinking there might be a second exit. can't find one.While doing my loop I notice a sign the said Park Host Off Duty. I go knock on the door anyway. Tell them that I need to get out. after a few minutes of talking they say they will come let us out. they people were nice about it. So now we are home. What I don't understand is how is it legal to lock people in like that. I get it is a security thing, but what if I was way in the back and was not aware that the gate gets locked at night. I have a heart attack and my wife calls 911 and the ambulance gets there  and cant get to me until some one realizes that they need to wake up the park Host to unlock the door. By then it is to late. there was not obvious sign that stated the gates were locked at a certain time are what to do to get out. So what if you were locked inside and got a emergency call and were stuck in there and was not able to get out. I just by chance saw the camp host sign by driving by, it is a small sign and could easily be over looked. Not really upset, just don't see how this could be legal? Do you really need to be locked in ? Is this common at alot of campsites?


----------



## SGADawg

In my experience, they give the campers the code for combination locks on the gate, don't know if everywhere does that or not.


----------



## mattech

SGADawg said:


> In my experience, they give the campers the code for combination locks on the gate, don't know if everywhere does that or not.



this was a padlock that needed a key. I have only ever camped at primitive wma campsites and have never seen a campsite locked. Is it common for these places to do that?


----------



## BBNC

*Locked in*

That's why the rules are posted at the gatehouse or first parking area, there's usually a rule about what time visitors have to leave.  

If the rules aren't obvious, ask the host or the camper one is visiting upon arrival, because campground gates are routinely locked at night, usually at 10 or 11.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

I went down to Clarkshill crappie fishin' a few yrs back, arring after dark. Had never been to this landing/campground before. I had to wake the host at 3am !! Come to find out, I had used the campers' ramp which is behind the gate. The "public" one was 30 or so yards away, but it's drive came out outside the gate.  It was my bad and I felt really bad about it. This particular host was not a happy camper to say the least !!


----------



## olcop

May be legal and common practice, but it seems to be dangerous, what happens in the event of a medical emergency? or animal attack or a fire?
olcop


----------



## mattech

olcop said:


> May be legal and common practice, but it seems to be dangerous, what happens in the event of a medical emergency? or animal attack or a fire?
> olcop



That's my thought. I talked to a buddy who camps a lot, he said it is common practice. I know I won't ever be camping at one of these places. I just don't like it.


----------



## Huntress

The couple that we have camped at lock the gates at 10 pm and don't open them til 6 am.  We have learned to leave a vehicle outside the gate.  I can't say I can understand the locking up of an occupied area either.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Most all campgrounds that have an on-site staff do this.  Keeps yahoos from roaring in and out of camp all night long.


----------



## Ballplayer

Another good reason to have a brush guard, LOL


----------



## JustUs4All

I always have a long handled 20 oz hammer in my camping gear.


----------



## thomas the redneck

i can honestly say that i have never camped at a state owned park that didnt lock up at 10 or 11 
and once as a kid at a private site that had about 10 locks on the chain all diffrent colors and you got a key that color if you had to leave and come back late but he locked the place up at 9


----------



## Whiteeagle

From past experiences as a FF/Medic, don't worry about an emergency at a locked campground! If we don't have the code or a key, leo in area does, plus every fire truck has bolt cutters! With the growing threat of terrorism I suspect more and more locked campgrounds in the future. Kinda like a "personal homeland security"!!!


----------



## Showman

Common practice in the Florida Keys.  Locked gates usually have a keypad entry/exit though.  Locks only keep honest people honest.  Bad people don't care about them and if you have something they want, they are gonna get it one way or another.  Several years ago,  we were on a club dive trip to Key Largo.  The campground most of us were staying in had a keypad entry/exit gate.  Next door was a "Low-Rent" public housing unit.  the low-life's would use the balconies, jump the 8' fence (or cut a hole in it), rummage around the campground late at night and steal stuff.  Well, it happened when we were there and someone caught a couple and held them at spear gun point till the Monroe County Sheriff Deputies got there and hauled the bad people away.  The next night, the people who had done the good deed got their tent burned and they barely got out in time.  Lost a good deal of their dive gear and money. Last time we went to that campground, it looked like a prison with all the razor wire around it.  Haven't been back since.


----------



## bigelow

all corps campgrounds do this in ga ..i never asked why  but i dont care.... usually hanging around the campfire at that time they will unluck when needed


----------



## carp614

This is new to me. I have never stayed overnight in a campground that has gates...all of the places we used to camp in Cherokee National Forest are open all the time if it is camping season.

Maybe that has changed?


----------



## shakey gizzard

Park outside the gate!


----------



## papachaz

yeah all the corps of engineers campgrounds lock the gates at 10 pm, most of the state parks do also. the state parks usually have a code to let you in and out, but the COE campgrounds are padlocks, at least the ones we've stayed at in the past. 

whoever said it's to keep people from driving through after hours, is correct, at least that's what we've been told


----------



## Nastytater

Sounds like a good way to stop someone from attacking you while your asleep in your tent too me. I see the point that he's making though. If you only had a very sustainable time to get help,,and that time is haulted by an EMC,then the time for a response is drastically out weighted. Even the EMC folks will tell you that time is the most importance when it comes to a stroke or heart attack. Every second counts when the situation could be fatal. But what if,lets say there is BAD weather coming. Would you want to depend on that one camp guest with a key to open the gate so you can flee for cover in a different location?...I sure wouldn't.


----------



## Bob Shaw

I sometimes find it amazing to go to one of the gates in the middle of the night and find how many people, who have no business being there, are trying to get into the campgrounds. Based on my experience, the locks are neccessary.


----------



## TacoVader

I don't see EMT's or firefighters saying "oh well, the gate is locked, time to go back to the station."  My guess is that if a medical emergency, the park may have to buy a new lock in the morning.  I like the idea of keeping out the riff-raff.


----------



## Paymaster

When we stay at COE campgrounds, we use the " leave a car outside the gate" method. Works fine for us. If we need to go out during the night, we drive to the parking area inside the gate and get out and walk to the vehicle we left outside and go. If we are using COE campgrounds during hunting season and leave well before daylight, this work well. We always tell the Camp Host what we are doing prior so that there are no concerns.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I encountered this for the first time at a Georgia State Park campground at lake Alatoona a month or so ago. I don't like it one bit. I didn't realize they did it before I paid for the site or I wouldn't have camped there. This was also a padlock. Seems like some form of illegal imprisonment to me.


----------



## Sterlo58

That's why I never leave home without a pair of boltcutters in my truck toolbox. Emergency...no problem.


----------



## 93yj242

first time i encountered this was at rocky mtn pfa many years ago. i never really like being locked up at night!!


----------



## mattech

shakey gizzard said:


> Park outside the gate!



If they would have told me they  were going to lock me in, I would have.



NCHillbilly said:


> This was also a padlock. Seems like some form of illegal imprisonment to me.



Exactly.


----------



## FredBearYooper

We did this also when I worked at a Michigan State park..except that we tracked our visitors very closely and went to every site that had one and told them that they had a certain amount of time to leave or they would be locked in.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

mattech said:


> I went to have dinner with some family that were camping this weekend. When we got there I stopped at the check in and told the lady I was there visit and have dinner. She gave me a slip with my cousin's name on it. I asked her if I need to give this back when I leave. she said no, that they would be gone then anyway. around 10:45 we leave and get to the entrance/exit and the gates are padlocked close. I decide to try and drive around and look, thinking there might be a second exit. can't find one.While doing my loop I notice a sign the said Park Host Off Duty. I go knock on the door anyway. Tell them that I need to get out. after a few minutes of talking they say they will come let us out. they people were nice about it. So now we are home. What I don't understand is how is it legal to lock people in like that. I get it is a security thing, but what if I was way in the back and was not aware that the gate gets locked at night. I have a heart attack and my wife calls 911 and the ambulance gets there  and cant get to me until some one realizes that they need to wake up the park Host to unlock the door. By then it is to late. there was not obvious sign that stated the gates were locked at a certain time are what to do to get out. So what if you were locked inside and got a emergency call and were stuck in there and was not able to get out. I just by chance saw the camp host sign by driving by, it is a small sign and could easily be over looked. Not really upset, just don't see how this could be legal? Do you really need to be locked in ? Is this common at alot of campsites?



It is legal because the entity (private, state, federal) that owns the land can set the rules. Don't like the rules - don't use the land/area etc.. Furthermore, they (the governing body) is only restricting your travel - not your overall freedom of movement or being allowed to leave. You can feel free to get out and walk whereever you choose, and you can leave anytime via left and right legs/feet. There is no false imprisonment of a motor vehicle in any state law - again because of who owns the property sets the rules. Furthermore, when you dial 911 (if your in a state or federal camp area) 99% of the time the park law enforcement ranger or host will be the first on scene. The hosts do have radio and/or phone contact with the need to know folks back at base (911 etc...) They (rangers) are trained not just in law enforcement, but also being a first responder. So I would not worry to much about the EMT Fireman or anyone else not making it to your campsite. Your Georgia DNR Deputy Conservation Rangers and COE Rangers are not just there for looks - they handle situations like this year in and out across the state or nation. Like you said your not upset - so just my opinion.

By the way - what park, area or land were you visiting when the lock and key issue happened? I don't remember reading in any of the posts your location or camp name.


----------



## briguyz71

Most campsites I go to are locked and I am glad they are. Most of the hosts will post and tell you when visiting hours are over. I have been to ones that aren't and you always get some yahoo that wants to drive thru camp with a noisy truck at 2 am and wake everyone in camp. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Paymaster

Yep, been camping in these places for years and never had a problem with it.


----------



## mattech

dadsbuckshot said:


> It is legal because the entity (private, state, federal) that owns the land can set the rules. Don't like the rules - don't use the land/area etc.. Furthermore, they (the governing body) is only restricting your travel - not your overall freedom of movement or being allowed to leave. You can feel free to get out and walk whereever you choose, and you can leave anytime via left and right legs/feet. There is no false imprisonment of a motor vehicle in any state law - again because of who owns the property sets the rules. Furthermore, when you dial 911 (if your in a state or federal camp area) 99% of the time the park law enforcement ranger or host will be the first on scene. The hosts do have radio and/or phone contact with the need to know folks back at base (911 etc...) They (rangers) are trained not just in law enforcement, but also being a first responder. So I would not worry to much about the EMT Fireman or anyone else not making it to your campsite. Your Georgia DNR Deputy Conservation Rangers and COE Rangers are not just there for looks - they handle situations like this year in and out across the state or nation. Like you said your not upset - so just my opinion.
> 
> By the way - what park, area or land were you visiting when the lock and key issue happened? I don't remember reading in any of the posts your location or camp name.



It was a camp at lake Julliette,also I was not able to leave the place even on my own left and right feet, the fence is about 8 foot tall with barbwire on top. I understand the rules and it being private property,the fact is I showed up late (7p.m.ish) and told them I would leave in a few hours.I told them I was there to visit myt family and have dinner with them and would leave later that night. They did not bother to tell me that the gate would be locked, if they would have told about that and what time it was going to occur, I would have been gone before it was time to lock up. Actually they said that they were leaving soon and to exit out this drive here (while pointing the the exit).The deputies may be trained for first response, but that doesnot mean they have the proper tools to do the job with.


----------



## Bob Shaw

I went to Bayou Signette State Park near New Orleans, and there were 7 locked gates to go through to get to the campground.


----------



## pkp844

At Ellijah Clarke the gates close and lock at night, but you can still leave. There is a pressure plate in the road on the inside of the gate, that will open the gate if you need to get out.


----------



## PappyHoel

Most of the state and federal campsites are run like natzi FEMA camps.  I will never stay at another one.  Yes it's common for them to lock the gates and they don't allow beer or liquor.


----------



## chehawknapper

At Chehaw Park in Albany, we give campers a code (that changes frequently) so they can get back in after the gate is closed for the night. No one is locked in - the exit gate opens automatically when your vehicle passes a certain point. The entrance gate is designed to open with the siren of any emergency vehicle. Host camper on site and emplyees phone #'s available to all emergency agencies in the area. Come and enjoy your stay!


----------



## Gunny146

Just ran into to other side of the coin at Pine Mtn. Went and watched at hot air balloon show at Callaway and got locked out. Had to leave the truck outside the gate and walk back to camper. Needless to say I was not enthused about it. Luckily no neer-do-wells broke into the truck.


----------



## Oldstick

chehawknapper said:


> At Chehaw Park in Albany, we give campers a code (that changes frequently) so they can get back in after the gate is closed for the night. No one is locked in - the exit gate opens automatically when your vehicle passes a certain point. The entrance gate is designed to open with the siren of any emergency vehicle. Host camper on site and emplyees phone #'s available to all emergency agencies in the area. Come and enjoy your stay!



That's true, been there before and most of the places we've been had a similar setup.


----------



## Oldstick

PappyHoel said:


> Most of the state and federal campsites are run like natzi FEMA camps.  I will never stay at another one.  Yes it's common for them to lock the gates and they don't allow beer or liquor.



I think you will probably find that the actual enforcement of the rules at most places is more like "keep it quiet and to yourself, don't get blasted or loud/obnoxious or go walking around with visible containers for kids to see" and so forth.


----------



## JohnnyWalker

Oldstick said:


> I think you will probably find that the actual enforcement of the rules at most places is more like "keep it quiet and to yourself, don't get blasted or loud/obnoxious or go walking around with visible containers for kids to see" and so forth.



Keeping it quiet at COE campgrounds around Lanier won't work.  Fact is I saw a COE officer throw a group out of the camp ground because they had wine bottles used as candle holders on their table.  He complained about the candle holders then searched their cooler, found beer and told them they had to leave.  They were camped right next to me and I can tell you they were not roudy, kept to themselves and were not causing any problems.
As for locked gates I support that.  I've camped at national forrest sites and had people come snooping at all hours of the night.


----------



## georgia357

Oldstick said:


> I think you will probably find that the actual enforcement of the rules at most places is more like "keep it quiet and to yourself, don't get blasted or loud/obnoxious or go walking around with visible containers for kids to see" and so forth.



I've been told this at more then one campground.  As you said I was told that it is a way to stop obnoxious behavior if needed.



JohnnyWalker said:


> Keeping it quiet at COE campgrounds around Lanier won't work.  Fact is I saw a COE officer throw a group out of the camp ground because they had wine bottles used as candle holders on their table.  He complained about the candle holders then searched their cooler, found beer and told them they had to leave.  They were camped right next to me and I can tell you they were not roudy, kept to themselves and were not causing any problems.
> As for locked gates I support that.  I've camped at national forrest sites and had people come snooping at all hours of the night.



I think that the COE officers at Lanier are a different breed of humans.  They probably have too much of the big city attitude.


----------



## stringmusic

I talked to poor ol' Mattech last night, they still won't let him out.


----------



## bilgerat

I went through the same thing last summer,My Sister and BIL camp at COE campgrounds on Lanier all the time, They lock the gates at 10pm and its the same way, keyed padlock , I  got to the gate 10 mins after 10 and had to get the host to let me out, next time I went to visit I had a 6pac of beer on the front seat and they wouldnt let me take it in
I asked the lady "what fun is camping without a cold one??"
she didnt think it was funny, said this is a family campground and i was welcome to come visit but would have to leave the beer outside the gate. I did , I hid it behind some bushes and got it on My way out. luckly My BIL had a few beers in his camper and it was a great day at the lake!


----------



## David Parker

It's false imprisonment of your vehicle but not your person.  Wildwood Park at Clarks Hill is county maintained but I don't believe they have gates at all.  Ridge Road and Mistletoe both will lock it down at nite.  Not drawing any conclusions but Wildwood is an appropriate name b/c with all the yahooing and carrying on into the evening, the police cruisers need access to patrol and keep things to a dull roar.


----------



## southernboy2147

seems like they would have to have a way to let the "campers" come and go free willed. it sounds like a summer camp back when i was little. Lights out at 10 everybody.


----------



## mattech

stringmusic said:


> I talked to poor ol' Mattech last night, they still won't let him out.



Did you ever send me any help? 





Please!


----------



## georgia_home

Wife got locked out of the car at the MofGA last night.

I made her wait an hour before I let her in!

I told her what I wanted for a present, and she refused. That'll teach her!


----------



## stringmusic

mattech said:


> Did you ever send me any help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please!



It's on the way bro!! Just keep waitin'.....


----------

